# Sickly Chiclids



## dudemac (Jun 25, 2006)

Hello all, i am needing a little help.

I was gone for 2 days and came back and see my fish look like this.











The weather here has been a little cold, it does not look like Ick there are no other signs I know besides the white sand grains.

They both have these rough spots on thier noses too.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Looks like HLLE to me, head and lateral line erosion, although I'm no expert. http://www.worldcichlids.com/diseases/Adamhith.html


----------



## fraser27 (Jan 14, 2007)

is that a female convict cichlid?


----------



## dudemac (Jun 25, 2006)

Its an oscar, sex unknown.


----------



## fraser27 (Jan 14, 2007)

o ok, like boxermom says it does look kinda like HLLE!


----------



## Jgray152 (Jan 16, 2007)

I would put some MelaFix in there asap to help him heal and to stop in 2ndary infections. You may have to use a stronger medication eventually but melafix will keep any infections down or make them go away till you find something else. Its a wonder med. Works great.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Definately treat with melafix and pimafix, hes got HLLE imo.keep his water IMMACULATELY clean untill he starts recovering. I mean his nitratres better be below 10, even if it means wc's every day. HLLE can be treated now, but clean water and melafix are as good as perscription drugs.


----------



## dudemac (Jun 25, 2006)

doing a water change now about 30%

will get meds asap


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

It should be okay if you treat it like i recommended. I have a male convict with as bad a case as your oscar, and on this regime, he recovered quite nicely. I also have an 8" oscar that I got from someone with a VERY overstocked tank which had one small sopt of HLLE, and I am treating him like i have in the past.

Best of luck


----------



## dudemac (Jun 25, 2006)

Well i did the water change and treated with meds. I am raising the temp now. I feed Chiclid Gold so that covers the well balanced diet. I tested the nitrates, and they were high. So i am gonna do more than 60 gallon water change tomorrow to help with that and treat with some stresszyme.

Will do another water change tomorrow.

thanks for everyones help and thank you boxermom for the great FAQ.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

NP, glad to help


----------



## Jgray152 (Jan 16, 2007)

Your Welcome 

There is only one thing so far that melafix doesn't do anything about. That is what ever my past jewel cichlids got. I also tried 3 other types of meds on them


----------



## dudemac (Jun 25, 2006)

Here is an update. The Texas cichlid and Oscar are doing 100% better. I am still treating with the melafix and pimafix. Doing water changes every other day. The nitrates are coming down but still high. I am hoping that once the carbon filter is put back in the nirates come down even more.

Thanks again for the help, they are 7 and 8 years old and I hope they will live another 7 or 8.


----------

